# Hobbytown Grand Blanc, MI Parking Lot Racing 2009 Season



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

*FREE!! Racing @ Hobbytown Grand Blanc, MI Parking Lot Racing 2009 Season*

Parking lot racing at Hobbytown USA in Grand Blanc is back

12821 S Saginaw St
Grand Blanc, MI 48439
(810) 695-9088

The summer season starts again Saturday May 16th

$10 first class $3 for additional – 3 heats plus a main (5 minute races)

Set-up 9::00
Practice starts at 10:00
Sign-up closes at 11:00

Run what you brung we typically find a class for most to run
Classes typically include some of the following depending on attendance
Electric Turing - last year motor of choice was 13.5
Nitro Touring – Open
Micro – Open
Monster Truck - Open


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

for starters looks like bigest classes will be

Nitro touring

Electric touring (13.5)

Slash

Micro truck open


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Assuming the weather cooperates, I hope to make the trip over this Saturday for some 13.5 sedan.

Denney


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The long range weather guess for Saturday is 10% chance of the "R" word (with a 90% chance that the number will change before the weekend). 
Based on your post in the Indy Slots thread, I thought maybe you had tickets to a 1th scale race somewhere...


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry to be the barer of bad news guys but just found out racing is cancelled this weekend 5/23

weather was loking very iffy anyway


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Assuming the weather works out ok will there be racing this Saturday? A few of us are planning to come over from GR. How have the turnouts been so far?

Denney


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Denney said:


> Assuming the weather works out ok will there be racing this Saturday? A few of us are planning to come over from GR. How have the turnouts been so far?
> 
> Denney


Hi Denny, You have a old car I can throw my elecs in. I dont care if its a tc3. I miss some asphault rubber big time.... pm me if ya want Jesse


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Denney said:


> Assuming the weather works out ok will there be racing this Saturday? A few of us are planning to come over from GR. How have the turnouts been so far?
> 
> Denney


So far this year we've had one rainout, and 2 days when it looked like rain and either rained before we got started or rained afterward (very few people showed up after looking at the sky). The one really nice day we had, only 2 racers showed up.  So it's anybody's guess what the turnout will be this weekend. Long-range weather guess is a bit iffy, but it's only Tuesday so I'm sure it will change....


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Stupid weather doesn't seem to be going our way so far....

Bill.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Denney said:


> Assuming the weather works out ok will there be racing this Saturday? A few of us are planning to come over from GR. How have the turnouts been so far?


Anyone from GR still planning on heading out? My weekend has been opened up.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm still planning on it...I won't make the weather go/no go decision until later Friday, or early Saturday. I think Andy's still going to go & I'm bringing a car for Jesse to run too.

Denney


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Denney said:


> I'm still planning on it...I won't make the weather go/no go decision until later Friday, or early Saturday. I think Andy's still going to go & I'm bringing a car for Jesse to run too.


If worse comes to worse we can bring our own race! I'm guessing foams is still the flavor there? And if it rains to much we can shack up and watch the 1993 F1 season..... A good year.

I can fit one more if anyone wants to roll down with me and Bill if he is still up for it on my short notice (and the Wife who will be heading out to scout out an art show in Belleville).

I need an excuse to break in the Mobile Race/Art Show bunker (see pic WIP below).

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like I'll be working on a new shell tonight. Now, where did I leave that saloon of mine.

Bill


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Dang im so jelous I dont want to go now. "Hey were is Jesse his heat is up!! ""OH he is sitting in the air watching tv in the trailer" LOL... anyway Im over it. Count me in for sat...


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

I wish i had a touring car... rubber tire sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

No doubt I was just watching some reedy race action on you tube..


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Max said:


> I wish i had a touring car... rubber tire sounds like a lot of fun!


it does for me too! too bad every track in michigan races on saturdays.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Not sure why Saturday is a problem, but Lazer races on Sundays.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Denney said:


> I think Andy's still going to go & I'm bringing a car for Jesse to run too.


Yup, I'm still planning on it. Weather looks promising 30% chance Am showers and partly cloudy high around 80.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

What time does everyone usually start showing up at the track?

GR guys, are we bringin' rubber or foam, 17.5 or 13.5, or just run the local du jour?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm flexible. I've a 13.5 in the car, but I'll bring a 17.5 just in case. Same with tires. Have to see what kind of traction there is after all this rain.

Bill


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm planning on 13.5 foam...but I'm bringing my rubber tires too. I hadn't thought of 17.5, but I'll have a couple of those too, just in case.

Last time I was there the track was set-up ~9:30, and racing started at noon. So I figured if I get there by 9:30-10 I'd be ok.

Denney


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Denney said:


> I'm planning on 13.5 foam...but I'm bringing my rubber tires too.


What he said, but No 17.5 for me. It's buried in the crawler and don't feel like blowing apart the whole chassis to get it out.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

I would like to run rubber 17.5 or 13.5 But Im just happy as hell to be running touring on asphalt with some of the old gang so whatever is good for you all!!!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

I think Im going to bring some suntan lotion to put on some rubber tires even if I dont run them for that Good ole days flash back. lol


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

*IF *the weather report is accurate (sunny after noon with temps in the 80's), you might want the suntan lotion for you instead of the tires. Of course, that's a pretty big IF. Last time we had AM rain, the traction was very good, but only AFTER we let the Faygo dry completely. Rubber tires hooked up pretty well, but gave up a couple tenths per lap to foam (based on my eyeballs, not the scoring system). Most of the locals are set up for 13.5 foam.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Have fun guys, 
Andrew and I wish we could go.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

I wish you guys could go to...See ya all in the morning!!!!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

We will NOT be racing on the 4th. Next scheduled race is July 11th.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I just heard that we WON'T be racing on the 11th.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Looking at ideas to get this race program running again. Going to push for free racing. I am going to volunteer to run it.

Would you guys be interested in trying a free Friday night race program? 
Start at 7pm, 2 qualifiers and a main? Track set-up at 4pm for people who want to come early and practice. Also try me track will be set up at 4pm till 7pm when racing starts.

Thinking it might help with people who do other things on the weekend to help get attendance up. Also looking to get kids back into racing, so thinking Friday nights would be good.

Here's what I had in mind...

Classes
-Novice Open class
-13.5/stock Touring
-Mod Touring
-Nitro Touring
-Micro Open
-Monster Truck Open

Free "Try Me" track with 1/18th scale cars for spectators to give it a shot.
-Use the Foam Track to protect the rental cars	
-Put up banner street side to advertise for people driving by
-Have fliers to hand out with store coupons for discounts on car/truck purchases for the people who do the try me track? 

Any other ideas?

Want to come up with affordable ways to get new people into racing. I think if its advertised and ran right it would take off. I know there's only 2 months left in the season, but it could lead to something for the winter as well.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm not sure if the Friday evening idea will work or not, but I could be there. I'm not sure why attendance has been down this year (when people don't show up, it's hard to ask them why).  Maybe a limited schedule like every other week (or even once a month) would tend to get everybody there on the same weekend?


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

I talked to Dave at HTU and we are going to give friday nights a shot. Track setup will be at 4pm, racing will start at 7pm.
Hope you can make it Kevin.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Starts tomorrow!

Never raced r/c cars before? Well come give it a try for free on Friday's on the HobbyTown USA Demo Track! 

Also racing for those who already have r/c cars and trucks, practice starts at 4pm, racing starts at 7pm. 2 qualifiers and a main. 
This is also FREE!!!! 

Classes include: 
-Electric touring 
-Nitro Touring 
-Monster Truck with jumps
-Micro 
-Short Course (Slash, SC10, etc.) with jumps
-Novice 

Run any r/c you may have, we do not turn away anyone. 
We love new comers, and will do everything possible to ensure you have a great time! 

So come on out, bring the kids and enjoy some r/c racing.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

need a asphalt oval so i can burn off those 1/10th losi tires. lol:wave:
(Rob what tires you's running on the dirt oval)
Barry


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

rear x-3000's or bow ties depending if its hard pack or loose. 
Front ribs. (sportwerks pre-mounts $15)
It uses sportwerks rims.


----------



## R.M.S (Jul 30, 2009)

where is the track located? at the store? i might come over and check it out tonight, sounds like fun


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The track is set up in the parking lot between the mall and the hardware store.


----------



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

Good turn out for the first night running the program again - racing is back full force and it is free!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

H82b2nd said:


> racing is back full force and it is free!!


Is the program still going well? A couple of us from GR are thinking about coming out again next Friday (as long as the weather is amiable).

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Unless they change their minds, we are done for the season. We've only had enough racers to run a race program twice this year.


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey are u going to be race out doors this year, we have a group of people from The Detroit area the would really like to race out doors.


----------

